# Some new locals and others.



## Digswithstick (Feb 8, 2011)

One local druggist and one not too distant  beer .


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 8, 2011)

James Lydell Camridge Springs ,PA


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 8, 2011)

Like the Indian on this one,Yough Brewing Co Connellsville PA


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 8, 2011)

Sanfords Fountain Pen Ink


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 8, 2011)

Different Majors cement i did not have ,looks like the one Laur found when her and Joe visited (i think),except this has 15 cents on back.This one has some strange looking beads in it .


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 8, 2011)

Back side


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 8, 2011)

Not sure about this one looks like repro to me but ?Seam goes under seal up to bottom ring of top ,then new seam starts 180 degrees from that and goes to top and over lip .Repro?


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 8, 2011)

Lip ,hard to get pic of seams .


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 8, 2011)

Bottom ,not much base wear .


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 8, 2011)

McCartys Oil City, PA have not seen this one before .And J.C.Herrmann Sharon ,PA


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 8, 2011)

Franklin PA acl


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 8, 2011)

Lable side ,Castor Oil []


----------



## farmgal (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry for the pun...But I really dig the the Sanfords fountain pen ink one..Quite charming. I love the small things in life. Thatnks for sharing! farmgal


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Feb 8, 2011)

way cool detroit blob. anything you'll trade that for?


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey Farmgal ,thanks ,i like humor and the little things too they add up though[] Favorite bottles types are locals,inks ,poisons and meds probably in that order too. 
        Nic ,i put the Michigan bottles for you in the  - Buy Sell Swap -section to avoid reprimands []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 8, 2011)

Rick...those are nice pickups....Love the smalls, especially the inkstand....That little Major's cement IS just like Laur's....(except for the price on the back)...Great memory! That Robert's could be a repro....the color looks it, but great window bottle anyhow... Thanks for posting...Love the druggist too.


----------



## madman (Feb 8, 2011)

hey rick, glad to see ya back, nice stuff there, dig the acl pharm  hard to find those with decent paint!


----------



## madman (Feb 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Digswithstick
> 
> Franklin PA acl


 very cool


----------



## madman (Feb 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Digswithstick
> 
> Different Majors cement i did not have ,looks like the one Laur found when her and Joe visited (i think),except this has 15 cents on back.This one has some strange looking beads in it .


 that is different  early - er   than mine cool!


----------



## madman (Feb 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Digswithstick
> 
> James Lydell Camridge Springs ,PA


 nice druggist love em


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice Rick.

 PD
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice ones, Rick. I particularly like the embossed druggist with the prescription lip finish.  ~Jim


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes very nice Rick .The cement is very cool with the price embossed.
   bill


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for replies ! Joe that field we found points in now has  a house there [] Still can hunt there but just not the same ,going to maybe do some sifting where we dug on your visit  , be great to dig again or point hunt sometime with you all again .
     Mike thanks ,was still here just lurking when i had time (lol) .Those acls never survived the dumps i have dug ,had to buy this one .Did find 2 more of those Sinclair bottles.
        Thanks Penn Digger ,did you sell those mineral water botlles yet ?
     Jim thanks ,bet i dug several hundred of those not one had embossing ,had to buy it but got a good deal .The man had two other sizes of that one but both were badly damaged []
 Bill thanks,it was your great collection that inspired me to collect inks and glues,don't worry i  never told the wife [] 
 Will take some pics of the different Majors Cements


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 9, 2011)

Rick,...love to make another trip down sometime...We had a lot of fun, and it was great finding arrowheads and hunting/digging for bottles with you...It'll depend on what I find for work this year, and I'll be getting the Ranger back in road trip worthy shape w/ my income tax..It's getting to be high mileage with a lot of small (and a couple of larger) issues... I know Laur would love it too...Bummer about the house going up there....a lot of development seems to creep in like that.


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice BIM druggist, and that ACL one with label is really cool too. The ACL druggists never come out in good shape when dug, it must be a result of a less involved firing/pyroglazing process (or none at all?)

 And yeah, that Roberts is a repro but it is attractive.


----------



## spuere66 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rick, you did good. You know I like seeing NW PA bottles.


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 9, 2011)

Joe ,hope you find something you like and the pay is good ! I remember as youngster grandfather saying "this was all farm fields and woods now there are peoples houses close enough to hit each other with rocks " thats me now []
      Plumbata thanks ,think you are right about the acls .I figured the Roberts was a repro ,just wanted some one to confirm it ,could not pass it up for $2 
       Thanks S66 ,yep not many show up for sale or viewing ,sure got to work to find them .
        Here are the different Majors ,sorry about the stains they need a good scrubbing ![]


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 9, 2011)

The other sides ,some have embossing on back


----------

